# Fish Gallery tank progress



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The tank that we set up for the store in August (details) has been doing well despite the CO2 running out about 10 days ago.

They have been very diligent about the water changes - 30% every 3-4 days with RO + about 25% tap water. No fertilization of the water. About 10 amano shrimp.

Pictures of the progress here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/album26?page=3

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Today I went to check out the tank.

I think if you can you should pay the Fish Gallery a visit - the tank is amazing!!!

Today is the 45-th day of the tank set-up and everything is established and completely clean. The growth of the plants is spectacular and they are very deep green. There is a small, trivial amount of algae on some of the anubias leaves.

Fauna as of today: about 10 Amano shrimp and about 10 honey gouramies.

The tank boosted the sales of.. rocks. And only after that of plants  I guess it's the magic that Ricky wrought on those stones.

Pictures to come on Fri.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Updated pictures for day 51. This tank has been completely worry free!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/FishGalleryAug2005

Other than the weekly water change the store has not done any fertilizing, cleaning, or pruning (obvious from the hanging stray leaves etc.).

The tank was left with no CO2 for about 2 weeks and even that didn't knock it off ballance.

--Nikolay


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Why aren't they fertilising anything?

Isn't the aponogeton going to run out of food shortly?
I don't think there is going to be enough food for the plants from just the fishwaste. Maybe they add a little because of the waterchanges every tree days.
I think they should fertilise a little, not much maybe but some.
Anybody else having an opinion on this?

Pieter


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

We need a day 60 picture Nikolay.


----------

